
The rise of Uber means less love for London’s traditional black cabs - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/the-rise-of-uber-means-less-love-for-londons-iconic-black-cabs/2015/12/31/4b6bdf9c-a815-11e5-b596-113f59ee069a_story.html?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_brit-black-cab-915pm%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
alva
It is quite incredible that the black cabbies spend all their time complaining
and protesting rather than doing some obvious things to improve their service.

1\. Accept card. Majority of cabs have card but 80%+ are 'out of service' to
keep fares away from the tax man. A large number of people do not carry cash,
especially due to the rise of contactless payment cards.

2\. Do not ask the destination through the window and refuse the journey. Tip
to non Londoners. If a taxi pulls up and puts down the window, just get
straight in the back seat and then tell them your destination.

